# Latte Macchiato



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

I thought this drink would be a good party trick to learn.

I however, don't drink late at all and while making one is easy enough, for this particular drink I can never get 3 distinct layers; foam, coffee and milk.

Usually, I add my textured milk to a glass, the milk separates into foam/milk (the ratio of which depends on how I feel.... really, sometimes its more of a Cappucchiato....) then pour my shot in slowly using a shot pot.

The result is a huge mess of bleeding coffee mixing with milk until I eventually have just a regular late.

So, how do I do this?

http://food.sndimg.com/img/recipes/58/61/7/large/picM0zVbp.jpg

I have seen video guides online of some people who seem to have the absolute worst espresso technique and absolutely no finesse when pouring produce this too....

I know technically, as long as the espresso comes second and stains the foam its a Latte Macchiato, but in that case its not such a fun party trick.

So, any ideas on how to get the layers?


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

On the forum under "Videos" there is a sticky of the grind off event at Rave Coffee in this video Rob explains how to pour a Latte/Macchiato. If that doesn't help try the videos at http://www.metropoliscoffee.com maybe something there.


----------

